# WOOO WHOOOOO!!!!!



## Canon Fan (Oct 4, 2004)

Paid for my new Canon EF 50mm F/1.8 MK1 Metal mount today!!! I can't wait till this beauty shows up and I can get down to some serious people shooting (oh how I need the practice!!!) Sorry to gloat just had to tell someone. Sure is a nice pick-me-up after the whole flash debockle I'm havin :roll: 

_Ordered a BG-ED3 battery grip on saturday just for good measure_


----------



## aggiezach (Oct 4, 2004)

Congrats yo! I hope to join the ranks of canon users everywhere soon!


----------

